# Bella and her unwanted visitor



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't posted here in a couple of months, but used to post quite often about my little hedgie Bella. I haven't been around here much lately because Bella and I finally figured each other out and the past few months have been issue free and wonderful.

But now, we're having a slight problem. I share a 3 bedroom house with a roommate - who happens to be my brother. The spare bedroom is where Bella lives because my brother likes to keep the house at a temperature that is too cool for her, so the spare bedroom has all the vents blocked off and a space heater running to keep her temperature at around a constant 78 degrees. She lives in a huge rubbermaid storage box that has ventilation holes the size of half dollars drilled into it around the top half of the box. The lid has the same sized holes drilled into it also. That's just in case we ever have an overnight visit somewhere where she might need to be covered up away from cats or kids. 

Now in everyday life the lid never goes on the box and she lives on a table in front of the window with blinds on it so that she gets plenty of natural sunlight during the day. She's a happy hedgie: loves her wheel, eats good, likes to be held. But a few weeks ago, my brother brought home a kitten. And he decided that the kittens litter box should go in Bella's room (really is no better place for it) so now we leave the door cracked so that the cat can go in and out to use the litter box. Kittie's food and water dish are in the kitchen. But over the past couple of weeks, Bella's food and water dishes are being emptied about 3 times faster than normal and although we've never caught the kitten eating and drinking from Bella's dishes, we have caught the kitten in Bella's box a couple of times. 

After all that rambling, my question is this: If I leave the lid on Bella's box full-time to prevent the kitten from getting in there, is it going to have a negative affect on Bella because she will no longer be getting as much light in her cage? What should I do?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

What color is the rubbermaid? If it's clear, there shouldn't be that huge of an issue. 

Make sure you cut out the majority of the center of the lid and put mesh/screen so there's plenty of ventilation (and more light can come through). Just make sure the mesh is sturdy enough that kitty can't fall through and potentially hurt Bella.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope, it's blue..... 

What if I clip like a desk lamp to the edge of the tub and let it shine down through the lid while I'm at work? Would that be enough light and /or would it be any type of fire hazard?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

You can also just keep the light on for 12 hours... Just make sure that mesh is there (for more than one obvious reason). 

I would also consider getting her a clear plastic bin, seeing as they aren't all that expensive to begin with. The light thing will work though..


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

I would kick the cat out of the room totally. I keep my cat locked out of my room unless I am there to supervise her. Many many times I catch her trying to crawl onto the tops of my tanks. She can't get in the one but she will fall through the other if I let her roam on it. I keep litter box in the kitchen. Cats like to kill anything smaller than them and I am sure it's scaring the daylights out of bella when a cat jumps into the home.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Racerhedge said:


> I would kick the cat out of the room totally.


I would love to, but it's not really any option. My brother owns the house and I live there very cheaply. I don't even pay utilities. So, it's his house & his cat & he pays the electric bill that allows me to run a space heater 24 hours a day, seven days a week because I brought home a pet hedgehog without running it by him first. So...don't really want to start a big fight over it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Another possible option is to go to a hardware store and buy a section of wire closet shelving, and have it cut to cover the bin. That way light can get through and kitty can't get in .


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Good idea. I will check into the shelving and a clear bin and see which one will work best for me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

Or maybe use those electric pet fence things that keep your pet inside with a collar to make a no kitty zone in the room? Kind of high tech but maybe a option lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't do that last one. It would keep the kitty away, but a good cover with a mesh section in the center should work just fine too, and it won't shock the poor kitty. Although the idea of creating an aversion to the hedgehog would be good, just in case. I would go with sitting in the room for awhile with a spray bottle, and if the cat goes within a couple of feet of the hedgie cage, you could spray her with the water. Works pretty good on both dogs and cats.


----------

